
Physicists Say Google’s Quantum Computer Is Still Far from Practical - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/physicists-say-googles-quantum-computer-is-still-far-from-practical
======
ComradeUlyanov
Well, all quantum computers are still far from practical.

